# Look 585 Bottom Bracket Problem?



## msc (Jan 22, 2004)

I am 5'11", 165#, just built up a Large (55cm) 585 Ultra with Record components, including compact cranks, Shamal Ultra wheels. I've had the bike less than a month, and find that every time I get out of the saddle to pedal, I hear the chain rubbing against the front derailleur with every other stroke. This occurs no matter what gears I am using, and has not been eliminated with numerous adjustments to the front derailleur. I can see the chainrings moving side to side relative to the derailleur. The rings are not warped. The cranks are installed correctly.

I have also found that my times for my usual routes are not what they are on my other bikes (Colnago C40, Colnago Master X-Lite, Specialized S-Works Roubaix). The bike doesn't climb that well and I have to stay seated.

My impression is that the bottom bracket/chain stays on this bike are mushy. Maybe this is because I am too big for a Look? Or maybe I got a bad frame?

I had read the data from Tour Magazin which ranked the 585 Ultra as fairly mediocre in terms of bottom bracket stiffness, but was impressed by the rave reviews here. Has anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

msc said:


> I am 5'11", 165#, just built up a Large (55cm) 585 Ultra with Record components, including compact cranks, Shamal Ultra wheels. I've had the bike less than a month, and find that every time I get out of the saddle to pedal, I hear the chain rubbing against the front derailleur with every other stroke. This occurs no matter what gears I am using, and has not been eliminated with numerous adjustments to the front derailleur. I can see the chainrings moving side to side relative to the derailleur. The rings are not warped. The cranks are installed correctly.
> 
> I have also found that my times for my usual routes are not what they are on my other bikes (Colnago C40, Colnago Master X-Lite, Specialized S-Works Roubaix). The bike doesn't climb that well and I have to stay seated.
> 
> ...


I don't think you've got a frame problem. It sounds as if your problem is either FD setup related, crankset setup related, or summat. Maybe your chainline is off a bit. It's really hard to say definitely what the issue is without seeing your setup.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, it's not your weight. Plenty bigger folks than you not having this problem with 585, either Origin or Ultra, or at least not posting about it. I'm 6 ft 1 in, 170, and I don't budge the botton bracket on my 565 (aluminum, not carbon bottom bracket shell, not sure if that makes much difference).

So, assuming the front derailleur is mounted at the correct orientation with the chainrings, that the bolt joining the cranks is tightened to correct torque, and that you're using front derailleur trim, you may have a frame issue. Suggest you get it checked out by Look dealer.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts..*

It sounds like you may have worn out or misadjusted BB bearings. I'd check for obvious play on the chainrings by pushing on the crankarms with the bike in a workstand.

I've read of one case, where a poster claimed that the threaded aluminum sleeve lost it's bond with the carbon BB lug. If that's the case, LOOK will cover that under warranty.

FWIW, I find my 585 a great climber. I spend plenty of time out of the saddle.


----------



## msc (Jan 22, 2004)

*Thanks, but no change...*

I looked into every possibility listed here. I even changed out the derailleur, even thought I knew there was no problem the first one. No amount of adjustment makes any difference. Rechecked the crankset installation. No change. The threaded sleeve is fine.

One thing I do note, is when I am sitting at a stop light and bounce my foot on the right pedal, I can see the whole bottom bracket area flex over to the left. Never seen that before. Not exactly awe inspiring.

I called the shop I bought this from and they didn't have much to say. No local shop around here carries Look. The one that did dropped them a few years ago.

I guess I'll call Look next week and see what they say.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

msc said:


> I looked into every possibility listed here. I even changed out the derailleur, even thought I knew there was no problem the first one. No amount of adjustment makes any difference. Rechecked the crankset installation. No change. The threaded sleeve is fine.
> 
> One thing I do note, is when I am sitting at a stop light and bounce my foot on the right pedal, I can see the whole bottom bracket area flex over to the left. Never seen that before. Not exactly awe inspiring.
> 
> ...


PM Chas. He is the US go to guy for Look.


----------

